# Xtreme Xperience



## Faan (Dec 20, 2008)

I went for a very nice flight today after 60 years on this planet.
Me and my son doing some paragliding from Lions Head in Cape Town

Camps Bay beach in the background:






Just looking up into the air:


----------



## Bodil (Dec 20, 2008)

Tuff guy, where are you?


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 20, 2008)

That's _AWESOME_ - good for you!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 20, 2008)

Makes me dizzy. But it looks like fun.


----------



## P-chan (Dec 20, 2008)

zOMG!!! That looks like so much fun!! I'm a total chicken when it comes to something like that though! I'll have to experience it through you! Thanks!


----------



## Gilda (Dec 20, 2008)

WOW ! At least you have the parachute holding you up ! Still too far off the ground for me to be "dangling" !


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 20, 2008)

Good for you! :clap: I'd be scared crapless doing that!


----------



## Rick (Dec 20, 2008)

Yahoo!!!

Is that a backup parachute in the back or the beer stashoke:oke:


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 21, 2008)

Rick said:


> Yahoo!!!
> 
> Is that a backup parachute in the back or the beer stashoke:oke:



:rollhappy:
congratulations for your courage!!! (one of my unrealized dreams, maybe coming year for my 60  ). Jean


----------



## Heather (Dec 21, 2008)

Wow! That's awesome. Heights freak me out but that makes me wish I could handle something like that and get over the freak out factor.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 21, 2008)

Heather said:


> Wow! That's awesome. Heights freak me out but that makes me wish I could handle something like that and get over the freak out factor.



i've heard that if you aren't on a structure looking down, sometimes the height fear factor goes away or eases. once in one of the world trade towers I leaned against the viewing window to try and look down at the ground and my Sister started to grab at me like I was going to fall. I also noticed that she didn't go near the window..

very cool pictures! looks like a lot of fun as long as you don't fly through a swarm of bugs or anything like that!


----------



## nikv (Dec 21, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> i've heard that if you aren't on a structure looking down, sometimes the height fear factor goes away or eases. once in one of the world trade towers I leaned against the viewing window to try and look down at the ground and my Sister started to grab at me like I was going to fall. I also noticed that she didn't go near the window..


I had a similar experience in 1984 in the 107th floor viewing area of the World Trade Center in New York. It actually helped cure me a little bit of my fear of heights. But I'm sure they didn't care for the nose prints on the glass. :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 21, 2008)

Congratulations!!! This is fantastic!!! You are a "daredevil"...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks like fun.


----------

